# Please post you results here



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm collecting some data from benchmarks/ubench running on Freebsd.
Feel free to post your results, including which CPU, motherboard and RAM. 

Here are two machines I tested:

1. HP DL360 G4, One Xeon 3.4GHZ (1MB) cache, 2GB PC2700 ECC.


```
%ubench
Unix Benchmark Utility v.0.3
Copyright (C) July, 1999 PhysTech, Inc.
Author: Sergei Viznyuk <sv@phystech.com>
[url]http://www.phystech.com/download/ubench.html[/url]
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Fri Oct  2 08:22:32 UTC 2009     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Ubench CPU:   181412
Ubench MEM:   114904
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   148158
```
2. HP DL360 G4, Two 3GHz (1MB) cache, 8GB PC2700:


```
Unix Benchmark Utility v.0.3
Copyright (C) July, 1999 PhysTech, Inc.
Author: Sergei Viznyuk <sv@phystech.com>
[url]http://www.phystech.com/download/ubench.html[/url]
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Fri Oct  2 08:22:32 UTC 2009     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Ubench CPU:   308282
Ubench MEM:   124371
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   216326
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not too sure about ubench. During the CPU test it uses 100% of one CPU, and only a fraction (and mostly none) of the other CPU. This is on a 'true' dual-core system.


```
14410 root          1 118    0  3388K  1096K CPU1    0   1:43 100.00% ubench
14405 root          1  44    0  3388K  1096K piperd  0   0:19  0.00% ubench
```

In fact: ubench never goes over 100% total CPU. It starts with about 50% on either CPU, and then maxes out one CPU and forgets about the other. A true dual CPU test should max out both CPUs (2 * 100%), no?

And this is what happens during the MEM test ...


```
14433 root          1 114    0 88380K 86192K CPU1    1   0:09 85.89% ubench
14432 root          1 114    0 14652K 12284K RUN     0   0:10 84.08% ubench
14405 root          1  49    0  4412K  2796K piperd  0   0:31 22.56% ubench
```

More CPU power in use than during the CPU test ..

Either I misunderstand these tests, or they're not right.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about ubench. During the CPU test it uses 100% of one CPU, and only a fraction (and mostly none) of the other CPU. This is on a 'true' dual-core system.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




That's indeed strange, since it works fine on a Q6600 and Opteron 275. 
This is what I see in top, 2 CPU's and HT enabled:


```
last pid: 33930;  load averages:  3.57,  2.10,  1.20                                      up 0+01:00:52  16:22:46
35 processes:  5 running, 30 sleeping
CPU 0:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 1:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 2:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 3:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
Mem: 21M Active, 457M Inact, 442M Wired, 1032K Cache, 399M Buf, 6939M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID    UID    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE  C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
33914   1001      1 118    0  5732K  1196K CPU1   1   1:20 100.00% ubench
33916   1001      1 118    0  5732K  1196K RUN    3   1:12 100.00% ubench
33917   1001      1 118    0  5732K  1196K CPU2   2   1:10 100.00% ubench
33915   1001      1 114    0  5732K  1196K CPU0   0   1:20 84.47% ubench
33913   1001      1  -8    0  5732K  1196K piperd 2   0:12  0.00% ubench
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe it can only reliably handle multiple CPUs, not multiple cores.


----------



## nimnod (Oct 15, 2009)

Dell R200, One Pentium Dual E2220 @2.4Ghz, 2GB DDR2 800Mhz

```
Ubench CPU:   596122
Ubench MEM:   183245
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   389683
```
IBM System x3200, One Pentium D @2.8Ghz, 1GB DDR2 667Mhz

```
Ubench CPU:   249049
Ubench MEM:   139555
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   194302
```
I will soon lay my hands on some a dual QC Xeons 5000 series, running FreeBSD, will post further results then.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2009)

This is what I get on a single-core CPU with HT enabled during the CPU test:


```
65331 root        1 117    0  3388K   836K CPU1    1   0:31 100.00% ubench
65332 root        1 118    0  3388K   836K RUN     0   0:31 100.00% ubench
65252 root        1  44    0  3388K   836K piperd  1   0:22  2.10% ubench
```

Which is what one might expect. No idea why this doesn't show up on a dual-core CPU.


----------



## vivek (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think so it is useful as software is not updated in ages.


----------



## sbe (Oct 15, 2009)

Noname, AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, 3GB DDR2 667Mhz

```
Ubench CPU:   282880
Ubench MEM:   140008
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   211444
```


----------



## Oxyd (Oct 15, 2009)

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ (2812.82-MHz 686-class CPU), 3 GB (1 + 1 + 0.5 + 0.5) DDR2 533 MHz RAM:

Ubench CPU:   251910
Ubench MEM:   148350
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   200130

It did max out both my CPU cores, according to top -P.  Also, this is a 7.2-RELEASE-p4 i386.


----------



## nimnod (Oct 15, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> I don't think so it is useful as software is not updated in ages.


Yet still it provides a measure to compare hardware configurations, which I find useful. The problem we may  face, is ubench may not make use of new instruction sets thus producing false results while comparing contemporary CPUs.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 15, 2009)

Two dual core Opteron 275, 4GB ECC PC3200 memory.
Motherboad: Tyan S2892
The memory benchmark is much lower than PC2700 (HP DL360 G4).
Perhaps this is because the Xeons make use of an external memory 
controller.


```
%ubench
Unix Benchmark Utility v.0.3
Copyright (C) July, 1999 PhysTech, Inc.
Author: Sergei Viznyuk <sv@phystech.com>
http://www.phystech.com/download/ubench.html
FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #0: Thu Sep 17 18:50:57 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Ubench CPU:   472636
Ubench MEM:    64692
--------------------
Ubench AVG:   268664
```


```
last pid:  1785;  load averages:  5.04,  2.81,  1.61                                      up 0+00:13:38  18:07:24
36 processes:  8 running, 28 sleeping
CPU 0:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 1:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 2:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 3:  100% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
Mem: 14M Active, 15M Inact, 95M Wired, 120K Cache, 41M Buf, 3806M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID    UID    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 1782   1001      1 113    0  5920K  1340K RUN     3   0:46 78.66% ubench
 1784   1001      1 111    0  5920K  1340K CPU3    3   0:38 70.75% ubench
 1781   1001      1 108    0  5920K  1340K CPU2    2   0:41 55.66% ubench
 1780   1001      1 107    0  5920K  1340K RUN     1   0:31 52.49% ubench
 1779   1001      1 107    0  5920K  1340K CPU1    1   0:32 52.39% ubench
 1785   1001      1 107    0  5920K  1340K RUN     0   0:32 51.66% ubench
 1783   1001      1 107    0  5920K  1340K RUN     0   0:34 49.46% ubench
 1777   1001      1  44    0  5920K  1340K piperd  2   0:16  0.00% ubench
```


----------

